# Robert from AZ



## happythoughts123 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello everybody, I am looking for my friend Robert. We met in Meridian, MS. We met under some strange circumstances I had actually coincidentally lost my dog and he was out traveling but took a few days off to help me find my dog. I did find her I'll be at after he left but that's irrelevant because I greatly appreciate his help.
Later on a few months down the road we bumped into each other in Oregon of all places. Would love to hear from you buddy I'm still out tramping.


----------



## Railroadways (Jun 14, 2018)

Yo yo yo trash train how are u


----------



## happythoughts123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yo, hit me up bro, been wondering about you!


----------



## Railroadways (Jun 20, 2018)

Where u at bro


----------



## Railroadways (Jun 20, 2018)

Im in Oklahoma right now about to head towards Colorado


----------



## happythoughts123 (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm in Maine, where are you?


----------



## happythoughts123 (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh, ok gotcha. You out riding? Let me know if you want to know where any hop outs might be near you, if you don't already know ; )


----------



## Railroadways (Jun 22, 2018)

No i got it but i dont much care fir this site so how do i get ahold of u another way!


----------



## Railroadways (Jun 22, 2018)

You can hit me up on reddit i cannt stand these rail lords on here ! 
Same name


----------



## happythoughts123 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yo Robert, contact me if you see this. I'm down south. 11/18


----------



## happythoughts123 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm in Arizona bro, hmu.
Can you guys please stop banning him? Why do you always seem to ban cool people with actual valid input???


----------



## happythoughts123 (Nov 27, 2018)

In going to put something on Craigslist Tucson for you under missed connections.


----------

